# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Automatic spam detection has been blocked your IP. This IP will be available in 24h

## Razor33

I'm getting this error inside the captcha box when I try to bump *any* my trading threads: "Automatic spam detection has been blocked your IP. This IP will be available in 24h"

I don't know if is a bug or something wrong I did without knowing witch triggered this.

If is a bug pls fix for me :P?

If I did anything wrong can you pls explain me what and *how I can avoid this in future* :Frown:  ? 
(All I remember I did was to log with my USB mobile net and with my normal net too and to bump my threads every 6 hours or so.)

Thank you in advance for any resolutions or answers.

----------


## Razor33

Hmm seems fixed now and I can bump again  :Smile:  No idea what it was or why happened tho...

----------

